# Looking for Chocolate Lab



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I am looking for a Choc. Lab pup female. Both parents need to be AKC and good hunters. Would also like a smaller framed body. Looking at spending under $400.


----------



## huntingdad (Mar 4, 2006)

*Your in luck I happen to have 6 chololates left out of a litter of 12 all males left I am asking 250 for the males. Both parents are great hunters loyal and intellegent. The mother is about 80 pounds of lean muscle. The father was taller but he was lanky as well, perfect for pheasants I think. I am located in Bismarck if you are interested you can email me at [email protected]. They are also registered and have had there first shots and there dew claws removed. Hope to hear from you soon. :beer: *


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

Turkey Creek labs have an all chocolate litter coming up they should be some good dogs, check out their website, www.turkeycreeklabradors.com

they will be some awesome dogs, wether you want to use it purely for hunting or hunt test's or both, these dogs should have it all!!


----------

